# Flourish Excel Overdose



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

can you detail whats in the tank for fish and plants, yes I've done this and other not so smart things too LOL


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Using a syringe for treating BBA is the best way to add it into the tank and there a BUNCH of threads covering the topic and more than one that lists which plants don't handle it.
I currently use Glutaraldehyde mixed to 1.5% for the cost savings for what I use it for.

Dosing Excel to 10ml/15g will kill algae. That's based on the tank actual volume not listed size.
My 55g tanks with substrate etc. only average close to 43g full.

Spend some time reading before dumping things into your tank is my suggestion.

hope this helps


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks, that actually does help. But my tank is empty of fish because i just gave away my large tiger oscar because he wanted to eat the plants i am trying to grow. Buy i have a mix of assorted crypts/vals, and specifically just bought lidwigia repines, amazon swords, crypt lutea, and anacharis. With 54 watts HO T5, and i don't wanna run CO2


----------



## ScottFish (Sep 24, 2011)

falcooo said:


> I did a 100% water change in my tank to clean out my previous gravel, now BBA is just starting to show its annoying self. I want to use Flourish Excel to clear it out of the whole tank. Has anyone ever done this before? How much should i dose for a 55 gallon tank? Also, is overdosing harmful to the plants?


Yes you can overdose with Excel. A sure sign you have a problem is the fish gasping (too much CO2 vs. enough oxygen).


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

ScottFish said:


> Yes you can overdose with Excel. A sure sign you have a problem is the fish gasping (too much CO2 vs. enough oxygen).


CO2 and Excel are COMPLETELY different so this reply is confusing to me.


----------



## Surgeon (Jun 17, 2011)

falcooo said:


> Also, is overdosing harmful to the plants?


Excel does kill BBA, why not try regular dose for a couple of weeks before going for overdose (I've read that going from no excel to overdose is harder on your more sensitive plants). Regular dosing got rid of most of my BBA.

Excel can be harmful to moss (again, read , not experienced).


----------



## ScottFish (Sep 24, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> CO2 and Excel are COMPLETELY different so this reply is confusing to me.


Whoops! My bad. I was mixing two different threads of discussion on two different sites. Thanks for catching that; too much CO2 = fish gasping.


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

In large doses excel can reduce the oxygen content of the water through reduction reactions, so fish gasping could hypothetically occur. Different mechanism than CO2 but similar sx.


----------

